# Cycle to Work Day, Wed 13th Sept 2017



## Copepod (Sep 12, 2017)

There's time today to pledge to cycle to work (or anywhere else you want to go) tomorrow, Wed 13th Sept 2017. Prizes on offer in draws for those who pledge to ride tomorrow.
I'll be doing 5 miles to railway station in morning, then 5 miles home in evening.


----------



## KateR (Sep 12, 2017)

My son Tom does that every day, 5 1/2 miles each way. The only thing that stops him is very bad weather


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2017)

Copepod said:


> There's time today to pledge to cycle to work (or anywhere else you want to go) tomorrow, Wed 13th Sept 2017. Prizes on offer in draws for those who pledge to ride tomorrow.
> I'll be doing 5 miles to railway station in morning, then 5 miles home in evening.


As I work from home, it wouldn't be very far - perhaps I could do a few miles on my exercise bike?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 12, 2017)

Northerner said:


> As I work from home, it wouldn't be very far - perhaps I could do a few miles on my exercise bike?


I think it has to be outside to count for entry to prize draw eg cycling to shop or post box and back. However, all activity is good 
My cycling depends on where I work - at least 3 employers in every year, in about 10 different locations, some too far to cycle, or requiring lots of bulky equipment.


----------



## Radders (Sep 13, 2017)

I did my usual 4 miles each way to work, plus an extra 4 today, except I had to push the bike and walk 1.5 of those as I tested and was too low to be on the road!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 13, 2017)

I now wish I'd taken my bike on train, as we finished unexpedtedly early at 3pm, so I got free bus and walked to Hepworth Wakefield for my first ever visit. Cycling and sculpture were both enjoyed!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 15, 2017)

I cycle to work regularly but didn't on that particular day. Why do they have it in September? It was blowing a gale and hosing it down with rain in my neck of the woods. I went swimming in the morning and some people at the gym had had to take a detour due to a fallen tree.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 15, 2017)

I think they pick a midweek day, because Mondays are sometimes a rush and Fridays often qucik getaway days. There are other cycle to work days on May / June, so long daylight days are preferred to get people started. One you're keen, you're more likely to be willing to invest in bike lights in October when daylight hours shorten, then change BST to GMT means most need lights for coming home after 5pm.
Like you, my choice of transport depends partly on weather, but also on which of about 10 different locations with 3 different employers I work at each day. For me, Wednesday was a cycle to station, then get train day, which happens with 2 locations where I work for one of my employers. Certainly windy, but not enough to stop me cycling 5 miles mostly downhill south east in morning, reversed in evening, so always tougher getting home.


----------

